# First Photos



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone  Uploading my first photos...

First I'd like to show photos of Puggy, Bebop's sister who passed away VIA pnuemonia just before Christmas, at only 8 months old  

As babies:

















Older now:

































Baby Bebop, just too cute to pass off:

















Bebop! (Top ear siamese)

























































Brighton (dumbo siamese)









Six-Gun (dumbo himilayan)









Ritz (dumbo very faintly champagne capped)


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

So CUTE!!!! I love the one of Bebop licking the tiara. :3


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG the licking the tiara pics are priceless! hehe <3


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Mmm, tiara nummy! Adorable. And what a lovely bunch, they seem quite... formal, all the Siamese's and the like.


----------



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol, thank you =] I do have more of Ritz, Six-Gun and Brighton, they're just all on my other computer. I'll try to get them over eventually, I promise :lol:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That fifth picture is awesome. A good close up!


----------



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you =D

I've got some more...


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww such cutes. I love the ones with the Tiara.


----------



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheers =)
Sorry for all this spam...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Absolutely NO such thing as spam when it comes to rat pics. They're all so cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Rat photos, spam? Surely you jest! Lovely looking bunch!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

Spam! *gasp* theres no way that your talking about all the beautiful ratty photos 8O


----------

